# boarding duel gllazed windows



## probog (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you knock out the unbroken pane if only one side is broken?:mellow:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

probog said:


> Do you knock out the unbroken pane if only one side is broken?:mellow:



If only one pane is broke i remove that one along with all jagged edges. Or i just remove the whole sash and board until the next time i return and re-glaze it.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Pull the frame, set it to the side and complete your bolt boarding.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I hate the fact they want you to use a single piece of glass for this application...
What I do is this....
As a glazier I always have the goodies that make this simple.
Double sided tape...ask for some where ever you're getting your glass. a Roll of .0625" (1/16) tape runs about $8-$12 depending on who your supplier is.
I always put the glass on the inside of the hole...rough opening +1/2" both ways.(ie ro is 20 " X 30" glas size should be 20.5" X 30.5")
This gives the appearance from the outside as if nothing is wrong. It also makes it easy for the home owner to replace the unit when the property is sold...
Run the tape about a scouch...inside the frame pull the paper off and then gently press the glass onto the tape...then with your thumb go around the edge and give a little push....

That will hold until replacement is done and will look a lot better than silicon on the frame to hold the glass to the frame...
Especially in the "afters".....
This is going to be one of the first videos on our new website....


----------



## bcollins (Apr 21, 2013)

just wondering if the work order says glaze how do you get by with tapping? Never have done this didn't know this was possible.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

bcollins said:


> just wondering if the work order says glaze how do you get by with tapping? Never have done this didn't know this was possible.


I don't believe HUD would except tapping glass on the inside.


----------



## browneyedgirl (May 17, 2013)

RichR said:


> I don't believe HUD would except tapping glass on the inside.


Your absolutely correct they don't from what I have read of the Hud guidelines but I don't think hardly anybody reads them they just do what they want or get by with what they can


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I doubt if taping would be HUD or code compliant but installing single paned glass in a double paned window isnt code or manufacturer compliant either. Also, how many P&P contractors intall tempered glass where its required? 

When we do an inspection for a realtor on a foreclosed property the glass issue is the biggest price deduction that we write up continually. At some point (maybe) the bank will start requiring glass repair be done correctly... maybe not pay for it but that will be an issue if contractor wants to fight pay issues.


----------



## dac1204 (Feb 16, 2013)

Wannabe said:


> I doubt if taping would be HUD or code compliant but installing single paned glass in a double paned window isnt code or manufacturer compliant either. Also, how many P&P contractors intall tempered glass where its required?
> 
> When we do an inspection for a realtor on a foreclosed property the glass issue is the biggest price deduction that we write up continually. At some point (maybe) the bank will start requiring glass repair be done correctly... maybe not pay for it but that will be an issue if contractor wants to fight pay issues.


 

Thats just the problem is that the banks do no want to pay for a real glazier to install an actual replacement. They are only paying for single pane replacement. In Florida code is to replace with hurracaine impact glass. Do you how much that cost? It sure aint .40 cents a UI. I worked in a glass shop for 3 years and just a reglaze of a single pane 1/8" 30 x 36" glass would set you back about $225 depending on how old the windows were and how long it took to get to the house. If the customer brought the window to us it was about $125. 

The contractors are getting $40 to board a window and $50 to reglaze it. It can not be done for that price without losing money.


----------



## MNanny (May 23, 2013)

They won't pay enough to do it right so I state that the window type isn't suitable for reglazing with plain glass and as there is still one pane of glass the property isn't unsecure or open to the elements. I charge $25 to break out the rest of the broken pane and dispose of it and leave the window alone. Never had it denied or questioned. Then the new owner isn't fooled into thinking its a high quality original window either.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I just had a property like that this week. Double pane front window, Outside pane was busted on the lower half of the window. We simply called in to client and stated that the window is a double pane window that is now a single pane because the outside pane was broken, they stated to remove the broken glass. So we simply removed the broken pieces of glass, cleaned up the edges to PCR photos and charged $100. Took about 30 minutes.
Normally on a HUD reglaze we will use a piece of clear plexi-glass, especially in the crap areas because it is stronger than glass. We find that the Plexi is way better and easier to work with. We will also install regular glass as well. Some places like ACE Hardware, Lowes and HD dont carry certain sizes you need so you need to find a window shop. For this reason alone all our Window Glass reglazes are bid out. I did a window install of a huge window that was a solid plate of 3/4 tempered glass, If I remember right the glass size was something like 48x64 or some crazy big size like that and the glass was right about $350-400. Had to special order it and took a week to come in. My guy and I took out the old cracked one, installed this one and fixed the framing around the glass in about 2 1/2. Total job pay out was like $950 or something around there. Normally I hate doing relgazes and window board because I hate glass. Cut myelf once on accident and had to get 15 stitches, since then Ive hated it and sometimes the stuff doesn't pay enough, especially when it comes to window boarding. Materials eat up the cost of boarding !


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

bcollins said:


> just wondering if the work order says glaze how do you get by with tapping? Never have done this didn't know this was possible.


You're not a glazier..
the tape I'm referring to is part of the glazing process....dry glazing is done with tapes and snap in tracks with rubber beads...wet glazing is done with putty and silicone's....
If you look at a window that is a IG unit you'll see the tape I'm referring to...it is holding the unit to the frame...
The reason I do this on the inside of the frame is for aesthetic reasons....


----------

